# FCC Strips Loral of Sat Authorizations



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

The International Bureau at the Federal Communications
Commission declared null and void one Ku-Band and four
Ka-Band satellite authorizations that were once held by
Loral Space and Communications.

The affected orbital locations are at 135 degrees for the
Ku-band slot and 139 degrees, 67 degrees, 15 degrees 
and 126.5 degrees East for the Ka-Band locations. The
FCC bureau, which released its decision Tuesday, said
the orbital locations are now available for reassignment.

The bureau cited Loral's failure to make progress in
constructing satellites for the orbital locations since the 
company was granted the authorizations. In the case of 
the Ku-Band satellite, nine years had lapsed since the 
granting of an authorization, the bureau said.

The Ka-Band permits were awarded in 2000 and 2001.

www.SkyReport.com - used with permission


----------



## rvd420 (Mar 10, 2003)

Nick said:


> The International Bureau at the Federal Communications
> Commission declared null and void one Ku-Band and four
> Ka-Band satellite authorizations that were once held by
> Loral Space and Communications.
> ...


The FCC should go and strip other license holders who have not built a bird for their slot.


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

Loral is lucky to be doing anything since they are operating under Chapter 11


----------

